# Digitrax Repair time



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Digitrax Repair time is not good.
Yes they will fix allmost anyting in the first year. I have been with out my UR92 for a month now. I have been draging around a 20 foot cord. 

Have any of y'all had dealings with there repair department?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes, and Yes they are a little on the slow side...But then again all of us masters are a little slow at getting things out to our valued customers!


----------



## LuRcH (Feb 5, 2009)

Lol understood.


----------



## trnfn69 (Jan 21, 2012)

That might be because of the UP, BNSF and Amtrak lines so close to you Sean?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

LuRcH said:


> Lol understood.


Lurch,
I will ship to you too!


----------

